# Garlic benefits



## Rednic (Nov 23, 2012)

Garlic is so beneficial for health and fitness. It has many advantages for health.Garlic contains antibacterial properties which helps in treating toothache,cold, cough and other throat irritations. it greatly helps in curing wounds. Garlic speeds up the metabolism.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll tell you this, I normally get colds every spring and fall.  This year, my partner and I have gotten into the habit of cooking with LOTS of fresh garlic - at least half a bulb a day...and I've never been healthier.  My grandma used to recommend this too, and if grandma said so, its got to be so!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 24, 2012)

Good info..


----------

